# Unusual Pics



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Catfish


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks a bit shy...Koi even..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

groan!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Anyone ever see one of these?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhhh how cute is that?









Is it an Akidna ( dunno how to spell it







)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Echidna I think Jase







Knuckles in Sonic the hedgehog


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

No, It's a Pangolin.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I thought it was Godzuki.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This chappie is clearly not well!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I meant that's how you spell Echidna for jase







I didn't know what the creature was.

Echidnas looks like this










or this


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Is that creature a baby Armadillo?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Joolz was right it is a Pangolin. Some tourist recently tried to smuggle one past customs. They were returning from Africa and said they saved it as its mother was being eaten in some rural village.


----------

